# Reasons why people don't pass EMT Interview Process



## highvelocity84 (May 20, 2009)

Not sure if there is a thread on this, but if there is, can someone please reply to this.

If there's not a thread, can anyone list the reasons why people fail the emt process (written, oral, skills & map reading)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate your input & just viewing this thread.

~Kris


----------



## phabib (May 20, 2009)

People tend to fail the written because they haven't studied enough. Simple as that. Failing skills is usually because they missed one of the critical points. My only oral test was on medication. Again, it's all studying. I never had map reading.

Just yell "BSI, scene safe?" as soon as your proctor says hello when you do practicals.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 20, 2009)

I may be confused, but I took the OP to be talking about the hiring process, not the initial training process.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

believe he means when going for a job. My reasoning is because people are nervous and think to far into the subject matter. When your being interviewed at a potential place of employment without any experience no matter what your going to third ride for a while then second out then go with just a partner.


----------



## phabib (May 20, 2009)

My bad then.

to the OP, you never know what criteria the employer is looking for. It's all very subjective.


----------



## highvelocity84 (May 20, 2009)

do they have to tell you that they were looking for F/T positions and if you're looking for something other than that (like P/T) then that's the reason why you're selected?

see, i've tried talking to HR but she won't answer my question.  then again, she did NOT interview me.  do you think by calling one of the EMT's who did the interview might give me some feedback?


----------



## JeffDHMC (May 20, 2009)

HR typically won't talk to you about that kind of stuff. I don't know a lot about HR law, but that has been my observation on numerous occasions. 

As far as calling around and asking about your interview and such? I can promise you that most organizations frown upon that type of behavior and will strike your name from any future interview lists. Not many like to hear from HR that so and so keeps calling. One comes across as really high maintenance when loads of calls are placed after a failed interview. Personally, I would let it go and re-apply when you can. Interviews differ from agency to agency, but they are all pretty much the same when they feel like they made the correct decision initially and someone keeps calling back.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 20, 2009)

Speaking from a management position myself, the number 1 reason someone will not get a job is impressions.


If I meet you for the first time, I'll size you up in less than 10 seconds.  If in that 10 seconds I decide I don't like you, it doesn't matter what your resume says.


The old cliche holds true-- First impressions are everything.


Be clean kept, shake hands, maintain eye contact (short of staring), HAVE A RESUME, dress properly, and be filled with manners.


----------



## highvelocity84 (May 20, 2009)

JeffDHMC,

I just wanted to state that I only tried to ask H.R. once about it.
I know the name of one EMT that interviewed me.
If she never calls me back, oh well.
I have to try.  I'm a certified EMT w/no experience who walked in there with a resume, references & letter of recommendation from my EMT teacher.  I dressed professional.  My EMT person says I did well on my tests from what I told him.

NO ONE else had a resume.  Only 1 person other than myself actually "looked" professional, dress code wise.



JeffDHMC said:


> HR typically won't talk to you about that kind of stuff. I don't know a lot about HR law, but that has been my observation on numerous occasions.
> 
> As far as calling around and asking about your interview and such? I can promise you that most organizations frown upon that type of behavior and will strike your name from any future interview lists. Not many like to hear from HR that so and so keeps calling. One comes across as really high maintenance when loads of calls are placed after a failed interview. Personally, I would let it go and re-apply when you can. Interviews differ from agency to agency, but they are all pretty much the same when they feel like they made the correct decision initially and someone keeps calling back.


----------



## highvelocity84 (May 20, 2009)

Linuss,

I appreciate the advice and I did all of those things. 
Maybe it's just the agency? IDK.  I'll keep trying.



Linuss said:


> Speaking from a management position myself, the number 1 reason someone will not get a job is impressions.
> 
> 
> If I meet you for the first time, I'll size you up in less than 10 seconds.  If in that 10 seconds I decide I don't like you, it doesn't matter what your resume says.
> ...


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*Well, yelling "BSI scene safe" and gloving to shake hands would impress ME!*

Been there, done that (job hunting that is).

1. Resume's are largely a waste of time except, if they are well done and to the point, say noe page, they indicate you are prepared and meticulous. Kind of ritualistic.

2. Don't try to impress them, they will know if you fit their criteria. War stories and such will not get you hired. 

3. Talk to your contacts in the company and don't ask about your case, ask about _who _to ask and a phone number. There will be a key person, sometimes the boss her or himself, usually the office manager or a HR clerk (whatever the title) who can give your file a push or sit on it. One or two polite calls to follow up in the next day, er, couple weeks should do it.

4. Apply elsewhere. You need a wide net to hunt jobs, and if you decide to try them again, they will remember you as the one who almost got away.


----------



## reaper (May 20, 2009)

There may have been someone that was more qualified then you for the position. It happens. Go apply at the next agency in line and start all over.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 20, 2009)

Especially in this economy, there basically picking from a endless pool of applicants.  

Keep trying, interviewing is a good experience.  Like anything else the more you do it the better you ll become at it.


----------



## Orion619 (May 21, 2009)

atleast you got an interview. about 8 applications and follow up calls later; none are hiring so far. :sad:


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2009)

As one that main responsibility is the hiring process of testing, interviewing, and reviewing applications; here is what I see and recommend.

Be sure to complete the entire application packet. Check your spelling, grammar, etc. I do. 

Resume in EMS means at least you know how to be professional, want to move ahead of the others? Have a resume.

Alike what others described appearance is crucial. No EMS attire, t-shirts, ball caps, etc.. If you don't have the respect of dressing professional and nice for me, then don't waste my time. Chances are you will not look professional at work. 

What do you have that separates you from the rest? I recieve several applications a day from basics that have no experience and want to be a firefighter someday.... Sorry I am in EMS, want to be a F/F apply there. Nothing more to irritate an EMS manager than allude you want to leave EMS and enter Fire Service later. Worse is to lie and leave after being employed in EMS to go to Fire Service....

Follow up on you application; but don't harass .... If they have not called you there is a reason. Either you did not make the cut or they may not have an opening at the current time but may have one in the near future. 

Send a thank you card after your interview process. Even if you did not get the job. Yeah, it makes an impression and who knows what that might do? 

Good luck,

R/r 911


----------



## highvelocity84 (May 21, 2009)

...thank you for your time & advice 

I did a thank you "email" to HR since she is the one who coordinated my interview.  I did all the things you said.  Guess I'll be applying elsewhere.  Maybe I'll start to take some courses and go into Nursing.  We're hurting for Nurses here.


----------

